# Blackberry - a "big brother"?



## fourreds (Feb 4, 2004)

Office is considering getting Blackberries for all instead of just regular cell phones. I told a friend this and he said, "Oh, they want to keep a tighter leash, huh?". I asked what he meant since I thought having these would be a great idea. He said that the Blackberry has the capability to "track" in real time (?) anyone's whereabouts if they have the software set up at the corporate end (on their server or something). Does anyone know anything about this? I tried searching the internet for answers on the RIM site and others and found no mention of this type of use as some sort of GPS big brother activity. If this is true, I'd love to know since it may mean the bosses appear to have no confidence in the field personnel.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Paranoia reigns perhaps?

If the blackberries are GPS capable...its possible I guess. Doubt it would be a motive though.....
http://www.blackberry.com/news/press/2004/pr-14_12_2004-01.shtml
http://www.mobilemag.com/content/100/333/C3894/


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

My buddy said the same thing... I mean If they really wanted to..They could... All depends on your boss and company I guess. So yeah they can track you.. but will they ?


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure about America, but up here in Canada GPS in cell phones is kind of a go, kind of not.

Several new models of handsets have GPS capability, but itis generally only for use when the handset it used to dail 911. In every case I've seen, the user has to specifically turn it on to allow the cell provider to access the location information.

It does appear that Blackberries have GPS in 'em though:
http://www.blackberry.com/news/press/2004/pr-14_12_2004-01.shtml

but who is able to use that information and under what circumstances is the million dollar question.

I think you should ask this specific question of the company, that's the only way to know for sure what their intentions are.


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

Companies have been tracking blackberries even before GPS. The devices keep track of which cell tower its talking to...there are applications which keep track of what cell tower your blackberry talked to when you replied from the device...

This is particularly useful if the company uses blackberries to check in and out of work.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Blackberrys have no active realtime GPS units installed on them UNLESS they list it as an option of the phone... that would be a blatent infraction of consumer rights and disclosure laws. As for what oblivious stated... it is possible, though not very likey that a company would go to such great lengths to do so... The most invasive part of a blackberry into what one might consider thier private domain would be the ability of the company to view your emails that may have been shipped to your email via the BES server (that is IF you are using the BB to recieve and send company email VIA a BES server). Though many consider thier company email to be private and that the company has no right to view it... they would more often than not be wrong. If you are using the BB for corporate email, beware, your emails are the property of said company and are subject to review (without your consent or knowledge). So while you may worry about them knowing where you are are, I'd worry more about them being able to see what you are emailing. Keep it in mind.


----------



## RWS (Jun 28, 2005)

My company has given us all Blackberries for email only. From what I am gathering, there is a chip in the battery that allows for GPS. There is no way of turning this off. If you purchase software, then as the IT department gives out these blackberries, they are giving him the PIN numbers to each chip. He can use software that allows him to bascially narrow down within a mile span of your exact location. 

For some companies, this is a unique tool to use maybe to dispatch someone like a tech for a computer company or phone company..... but for a sales person.... this sucks! 

A leak in the IT department gave us all a heads up. So, mine sits on my desk!


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

OK... Yes some BBs have a GPS chip in them, but as mandated for emergency use...

These are often listed as... embedded Global Positioning System (GPS) chip necessary for utilizing the E911 emergency location services where available. 

Some have active GPS but they are clearly listed in the options... these are used for maps and what not. 

I am in an IT department and have never personally seen a BB used to figure out where/when an email was sent inorder to determine if the person was where they claimed to be. I guess if you were in your coworkers bed with thier significant other or getting hammered at a bar when you should be at a meeting, then yes you should get fired.. because clearly that is not covered by your job resume. I would love to see a clear example of where some one got fired for emailing from thier BB when they are done with work..etc. All you ever see is "my brothers, friends, dogs, owner, said that his sister was fired for emailing from her house that she was done for the day from her BB, and they saw that she was at the beach hooking up with Sean Connery by the GPS coordinates" 

Truth be told, you can be fired for making the wrong noise when you blow your nose... a person could use any excuse including 'we tracked your GPS on your BB and you were at the mall when you should have been making sales'... in all reality a co-worker saw you at the mall and it slipped in the wrong area. 

What do you have to hide?


----------



## RWS (Jun 28, 2005)

Let me start by saying, I do not think the discussion of "being fired" was remotely the issue. A question was asked about Big Brother and it was responded too. How it went from big brother watching to getting your money and honey in the same day- well.... I must had missed that page of the book. 

Our IT department has it in use and leak went out. End of story. No one was fired, no emails were sent, etc. I guess what I am trying to say is that you took a leap and went off the ledge.


----------

